# where is this



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

hey guys anyone know where this is or what its doing in that position seems like theres a few onlookers around how did it get in that position(good navigation do you think?)i got the pic from ruud he dont know either i was ch eng on that rockdodger in 60s but i dont know if its before or after my time
Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Is that the Selby toll bridge?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thats a fine job of parking I must say so.
John.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it could be Dutch River, Goole.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Commonly known as "Positive Mooring"


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

The Captain obviously had a good grounding in navigation !! [=P] 

Brian


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Oops!*

A few years ago I saw an Item on local TV (East Anglian version) of a similar occurrence at Wisbech (East Coast of England, inland from Kings Lynn, south of the Wash). It closed the port for a few days until they could get a big crane to lift the bows ans swing her free.


----------



## amboman88 (Feb 13, 2007)

bobby388 said:


> hey guys anyone know where this is or what its doing in that position seems like theres a few onlookers around how did it get in that position(good navigation do you think?)i got the pic from ruud he dont know either i was ch eng on that rockdodger in 60s but i dont know if its before or after my time
> Bobby(Glasgow)


I will lay odds on its the Dutch River at Goole, a few have done that stunt.

ROn


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

amboman88 said:


> I will lay odds on its the Dutch River at Goole, a few have done that stunt.
> 
> ROn


I believe the last one that did that was one of those modern river sea ships, german owned, broke in 2 just ahead of the hydraulic wheel house, owner abandonded vessel. That one was featured on the river sea site...
Somehow they get caught by the current when trying to make the turn and thats the end of it... wind might not help when in ballast either.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

That was at Howden, on the way to Selby, struck the Railway bridge whilst swinging to go
alongside


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

*River Nene*



Ron Stringer said:


> A few years ago I saw an Item on local TV (East Anglian version) of a similar occurrence at Wisbech (East Coast of England, inland from Kings Lynn, south of the Wash). It closed the port for a few days until they could get a big crane to lift the bows ans swing her free.


Hello Ron, 
Rowbothams' 'Tillerman' grounded in the River Nene somewhere between Sutton Bridge and Wisbech leaving her straddled across the river, this happened some time in the 1960s, I dont remember exactly when. The incident left the vessel permanently sagged by if i remember correctly some 3inches. After every subsequent loading the explanation for the discrepancy in the deadweight summary was entered as sag.
Cheers Bruce.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Awateah2*



awateah2 said:


> That was at Howden, on the way to Selby, struck the Railway bridge whilst swinging to go
> alongside


Awateah2 are you reffering to my post or Bearsie the reason my pal who was mate on the Lerwick same time as me remembers he was told she struck a railway bridge somewhere before we joined??
regards Bobby


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

No I was confused between the River Ouse and the River Nene. The ship I was thinking about was the M.V. 'Lagik' that jammed across the river whilst swinging inbound on the River Nene and as the tide fell away she broke her back in two places an was a C.T.L but I am pretty sure the photo in this thread is on Dutch River, Goole. There are quit a few incidents of vessels hitting the Railway Bridge in Howden as well.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

awateah2 said:


> No I was confused between the River Ouse and the River Nene. The ship I was thinking about was the M.V. 'Lagik' that jammed across the river whilst swinging inbound on the River Nene and as the tide fell away she broke her back in two places an was a C.S.L but I am pretty sure the photo in this thread is on Dutch River, Goole. There are quit a few incidents of vessels hitting the Railway Bridge in Howden as well.


Thanks mate.Bobby
(i love stompin tom connors)


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Stompin Tom, great entertainer


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The Photo is the Dutch River bridge at Goole which links Old Goole with Goole, ships would go loaded stern first on the End of the flood tide to the Fisons wharf so you mostly had to get it right first time because once the ebb tide sets in you have no control anymore which is probably what happend to the Lerwick, got stuck and lost the tide..
Peter


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

peter barc said:


> The Photo is the Dutch River bridge at Goole which links Old Goole with Goole, ships would go loaded stern first on the End of the flood tide to the Fisons wharf so you mostly had to get it right first time because once the ebb tide sets in you have no control anymore which is probably what happend to the Lerwick, got stuck and lost the tide..
> Peter


Thanks Peter seems to asnswer my question mate confirms what awateah and Bearsie said i assume there would be no damage?would it just refloat when tide came in(dont know much about tides an stuff)or would someone get the strap 
Regards Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## walvis (Sep 6, 2005)

*Lerwick in Dutch River*

A bit late in the day perhaps, but here is another pic of Lerwick in Dutch River
Rema - Sander/Delfzijl - 1950/185 - IMO 5427966
1963 - Lerwick
1968 - Corbière
1971 - May Mitchell
1981 - Manuya 1
broken up in Spain 1985

Greetz,
---Peter.


----------

